# Who Loves the Lemo Rta. I DO!!!!!



## VapeSnow

In my opinion best RTA so far. ITS JUST GREAT.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

It definitely is one awesome RTA.


----------



## VapeSnow

Riddle said:


> It definitely is one awesome RTA.


Flavor and Vapor is Great. 

Red hana i have Old Gold from Reserve loaded

Ipv2s i have Arizla bum thai loaded

And my sigelei i have 28 days vape dreamer loaded. 

With this tank im having my best Vaping experience ever.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

What coil setup do you have in your Lemo's @VapeSnow ?


----------



## VapeSnow

Riddle said:


> What coil setup do you have in your Lemo's @VapeSnow ?


I use 26g on 2mm 9 wraps that gives me 0.8ohms and that just hit my sweet spot. Nice nice flavor and never a dry hit. I vape it at 32-37 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Agreed 100%. What is Kayfun after vaping this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy

Try building higher ohms lower wattage then that tank comes alive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

I also keep my ohms low. Don't have a regulated mod anymore so I do a dual parallel 28G build in it.


----------



## VapeSnow

eviltoy said:


> Try building higher ohms lower wattage then that tank comes alive


Thx for the tip. Ill try a higher build.


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> In my opinion best RTA so far. ITS JUST GREAT.



Great photo @VapeSnow 
Glad you like the Lemo

Great selection of mods too!
Out of interest whiich of those three mods is your favourite and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Great photo @VapeSnow
> Glad you like the Lemo
> 
> Great selection of mods too!
> Out of interest whiich of those three mods is your favourite and why?


You going to think im crazy. Lol. My red cloupor 30w i used 90% of the time. 

Just a amazing mod- it charges so quickly and 30watts is just enough to make the Lemo shine. 

The ipv2s and sigelei i use a lot but just at night. My red baby is always next to me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Great photo @VapeSnow
> Glad you like the Lemo
> 
> Great selection of mods too!
> Out of interest whiich of those three mods is your favourite and why?



Still on the prowl for that perfect mod I see 

Your dedication to research is absolutely amazing...you should get a medal for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@VapeSnow Dude try a 26ga twisted coil. i have also got 2 lemos and i tried the twisted coil in the one OMG!!! flavor way better than standard coil. i think it has something to do with the cavities the twisted coil creates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Waheed

@BigGuy have you tried a 28ga twisted coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah i have but prefer 26ga. @Waheed


----------



## Waheed

Thanks @BigGuy. I'll make sure to try the 26ga twisted when my lemo arrives. I'm assuming you twist with a drill as well?


----------



## Dr Phil

Damn, oh damn. I just re-wicked my lemo drop with some rayon which I got from Rob at the last Vape meet, Damn she is vaping like a tank. 1.2ohms at 21w amazing rayon, it makes a massive difference in Vape quality, it's very crisp!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gordac

@VapeSnow - Lovely pic, and awesome hardware. i love my Hana aswell, and decided to buy another (in metallic blue  ). where did you purchase the LEMO RTA? looks awesome! i have 3 RBAs (kayfun, heatvape and kayfun lite).


----------



## Waheed

For those of you that own the lemo along with other RBAs: does it really provide that much more vapour and flavour?


----------



## Dr Phil

Waheed said:


> For those of you that own the lemo along with other RBAs: does it really provide that much more vapour and flavour?


 I find the flavour in my lemo drop is much better than my orchids and my kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Waheed said:


> For those of you that own the lemo along with other RBAs: does it really provide that much more vapour and flavour?


It does not provide more Vapour. But its a awesome vape. Flavor are outstanding and believe me it can chucks. I only have one dripper left and its the Odin. AND i dont see the reason to use it.

But yes this is the best rta so far. Best flavor and vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Gordac said:


> @VapeSnow - Lovely pic, and awesome hardware. i love my Hana aswell, and decided to buy another (in metallic blue  ). where did you purchase the LEMO RTA? looks awesome! i have 3 RBAs (kayfun, heatvape and kayfun lite).


Thx buddy. I bought all three from VapeClub. Im looking foward to the cloupor 30w mini mod. The hana clone im using is the authentic Cloupor mod. Best hana clone on the market and i just love it to bits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Cant wait for the cloupor mini going to awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> For those of you that own the lemo along with other RBAs: does it really provide that much more vapour and flavour?



The Lemo definitely does give more vapour due to the increased airflow - but of course, the coil+wick you use will affect that.

Flavour...well it's great, but not necessarily better than on any other RTAs - again it comes down to how you coil+wick it.

To me, the main positives of the Lemo are:

Quality - it's an authentic well made device, it does not leak, and it has a glass tank

Size - the 5ml tank holds alot of juice, and is the reason I want an RTA
Airflow - the range of airflow is actually what makes it perfect...close it up and it's a kayfun, open it up and it gets close to a RDA
Ease of use - I find it substantially easier to coil+wick the Lemo than for example the Kayfun (or even the Taifun)
EDIT: as @dr phil said, the Lemo Drop is supposed to have better flavour due to the shortened chimney, but I don't have one so I can't comment on that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Waheed said:


> For those of you that own the lemo along with other RBAs: does it really provide that much more vapour and flavour?


I would say my drop gives me bigger clouds and slightly better flavor then my orchid v4. I have a 0.9ohm 9 wrap 3mm 24g coil in it and it happily vapes @55w 3-4s pulls no dry hits

My billow which is currently sitting in fedex jhb should be here Tuesday cuz it apprently cleared customs 30mins after courier left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Mmmmmm the billow is soooo sexy lol n I just got my lemo drop

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> I would say my drop gives me bigger clouds and slightly better flavor then my orchid v4. I have a 0.9ohm 9 wrap 3mm 24g coil in it and it happily vapes @55w 3-4s pulls no dry hits
> 
> My billow which is currently sitting in fedex jhb should be here Tuesday cuz it apprently cleared customs 30mins after courier left


Cant wait for the billow. The only thing that bothers me is Riptripper said the Lemo has better flavor than the Lemo and Twisted420 just loved this rta. 

Im still going to get one due to it has the dual coil option. Just dont hope a lot of flavor is missing.


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> Cant wait for the billow. The only thing that bothers me is Riptripper said the Lemo has better flavor than the Lemo and Twisted420 just loved this rta.
> 
> Im still going to get one due to it has the dual coil option. Just dont hope a lot of flavor is missing.



I think the Billow is just a bit more airy, so you will lose some flavour...but if you don't focus on comparing them I don't believe you will even notice the difference - especially since you'll be covered in clouds and can get some "second hand" flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> I think the Billow is just a bit more airy, so you will lose some flavour...but if you don't focus on comparing them I don't believe you will even notice the difference - especially since you'll be covered in clouds and can get some "second hand" flavour


Lol true true. Im all about the flavor. 

The Lemo's airflow is just correct for me(MY SWEET SPOT). I will close the billows airflow to achieve the Lemo's air draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Well its on my wishlist. now comes that nice long wait for bonus time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

As far as I know Rip Trippers put a single coil in the billow which is just stupid. The billow is intended for duals and performs best with them. Every other review I've seen for the billow with guys comparing the billow to the lemo all say the billow triumphs it, clouds for days and flavor akin to top flavor chasing drippers(closer then any other RTA they've tried).

Best single coil RTA is the lemo , best dual coil RTA is the Billow seems to be the consensus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

VandaL said:


> As far as I know Rip Trippers put a single coil in the billow which is just stupid. The billow is intended for duals and performs best with them. Every other review I've seen for the billow with guys comparing the billow to the lemo all say the billow triumphs it, clouds for days and flavor akin to top flavor chasing drippers.



Agreed...I think RipTrippers' review was more about comparing it to the Lemo (hence the single coil) as opposed to a full on review of the Billows in it's own right. This was the info I was looking for (and I guess lots of other people too) but it would be wise if you are considering it to have a look at a few other reviews of it too - spoiler alert: it's an awesome RTA


----------



## Silver

So it looks like the contenders here are going to be:

Lemo
Kanger Subtank
Billow

Now we just need to perfect box to power them


----------



## VandaL

Silver said:


> So it looks like the contenders here are going to be:
> 
> Lemo
> Kanger Subtank
> Billow
> 
> Now we just need to perfect box to power them









VS






Massive price difference, SX chips are tried and tested to be amazing. If the Smok can actually consistently perform at 50W then because of it's price it's an awesome carry. SXmini $180 Smok $55 . The SX build quality is supposed to be awesome, I think it has a better form factor as well.

http://forums.aussievapers.com/e-cigarette-vaporization-hardware-discussion/29297-smok-xpro-m50.html <-- some valid concerns about the SMOK

1. The extra button included
2. Recommend you don't change your battery often.
3. When you open the battery compartment you see ALL the internals.
4. All coil heads appear to be reading 0.1 ohms lower than what they should be

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

VandaL said:


> As far as I know Rip Trippers put a single coil in the billow which is just stupid. The billow is intended for duals and performs best with them. Every other review I've seen for the billow with guys comparing the billow to the lemo all say the billow triumphs it, clouds for days and flavor akin to top flavor chasing drippers(closer then any other RTA they've tried).
> 
> Best single coil RTA is the lemo , best dual coil RTA is the Billow seems to be the consensus.


Thx for clearing that up. Never looked to it in that light. You make a lot of sense and i believe this tank will rock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> So it looks like the contenders here are going to be:
> 
> Lemo
> Kanger Subtank
> Billow
> 
> Now we just need to perfect box to power them



One box to rule them all!


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> One box to rule them all!


I wish. Every month i want to buy a new box. I will just get them all and sell what i dont like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> I wish. Every month i want to buy a new box. I will just get them all and sell what i dont like



Indeed, that was overly optimistic of me, let me correct that: ten boxes to rule them all (this week)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed

I wish they had investment potential


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> I wish. Every month i want to buy a new box. I will just get them all and sell what i dont like



@VapeSnow , if you manage to try them all, please let us know which one is the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I would really like the Xpro. For some reason I have become a bit of Smoktech fan boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I would really like the Xpro. For some reason I have become a bit of Smoktech fan boy.



Nothing wrong with that...they seem to make really good quality stuff 

I also have a bit of a crush on the Smok M50

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Nothing wrong with that...they seem to make really good quality stuff
> 
> I also have a bit of a crush on the Smok M50



It just looks so very purdy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> It just looks so very purdy



Purdy on the outside. power on the inside...what more could a vaper ask for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Purdy on the outside. power on the inside...what more could a vaper ask for



For a free one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Arthster said:


> I would really like the Xpro. For some reason I have become a bit of Smoktech fan boy.


I just hope the buttons on this one is better than the previous Smok mods. I hate it when buttons is loose and make sounds when you shake the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> @VapeSnow , if you manage to try them all, please let us know which one is the best!


You will be the first to know !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> I just hope the buttons on this one is better than the previous Smok mods. I hate it when buttons is loose and make sounds when you shake the mod.



Stop shaking the Mod!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Stop shaking the Mod!



That could work

Im finished, that comment is a classic, call ambulance lungs on the floor ass off and everything. 



funny

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm dead keen for one of these. The guy at the local vape shop says he'll have one for me next month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm dead keen for one of these. The guy at the local vape shop says he'll have one for me next month



Nice! Then you can take the awesome coil pics on the Lemo base that I have so far been unable to do 

And you won't be disappointed...it's a beast 

PS: just realized, with all the crap we've been posting in this thread...are you referring to the Lemo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

VapeSnow said:


> I just hope the buttons on this one is better than the previous Smok mods. I hate it when buttons is loose and make sounds when you shake the mod.


If you shake it more than twice, you playing with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, i am indeed referring to the lemo  a big point leading to me wanting it, is that it's made to hybrid onto the eVic Supreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> If you shake it more than twice, you playing with it



Bwhahahahahah....it's not that kind of mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

in any case, if the guy at the vape shop delays. I'll just chuck a Lemo into the order i'm going to make in china next month. Going to get me a SMY 260W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, i am indeed referring to the lemo  a big point leading to me wanting it, is that it's made to hybrid onto the eVic Supreme



Oh yes indeed...it really looks fantastic as hybrid on the Evic Supreme...like one long shiny...wait, I'm gonna stop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Bwhahahahahah....it's not that kind of mod



agreed... in this case shaking it to much *can *cause the tip to fall of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

it'll make a mess of juice everywhere if you're using a soaked dripper

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

And try to explain yourself out of that one.


----------



## VapeSnow

Waheed said:


> If you shake it more than twice, you playing with it


Lol ya ya. You guys are funny. Its just a big con in my book!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Don't shake the mod guys don't lol u will waste some good juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> Lol ya ya. You guys are funny. Its just a big con in my book!



Agreed...my Vamo does the same thing and there are times when it does get on my nerves. Here's hoping for tight buttons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Ooooo tight buttons... no there is a whole new discussion. 

Shake your mod to ensure nice tight buttons...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Pisses me off too, both the eVic and the iStick rattle like the toys of children. The iStick can kinda getaway with it, because it's pretty cheap. the eVic is damned expensive, and they should have really done better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Ooooo tight buttons... no there is a whole new discussion.
> 
> Shake your mod to ensure nice tight buttons...



I saw that as I typed it but my fingers were faster than my brain...o well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waheed

At the moment I have a mod, when I'm past 70 I'll have a dripper and god forbid the tip should fall off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

well, the button has to be firm and erect.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Pisses me off too, both the eVic and the iStick rattle like the toys of children. The iStick can kinda getaway with it, because it's pretty cheap. the eVic is damned expensive, and they should have really done better.



You just gave me a great idea...it can double as a rattle for the kids, and they can help mix my DIY juices for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> Agreed...my Vamo does the same thing and there are times when it does get on my nerves. Here's hoping for tight buttons


Thats the reason i got rid of my vamo. 

Best buttons in my opinion is the hana and ipv2s buttons. I like my buttons clickey and should not be able to turn them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I saw that as I typed it but my fingers were faster than my brain...o well



Don't worry, I'm right here picking up what your putting down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> well, the button has to be firm and erect.....



Agreed it helps you find them in the dark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

mod makers could really take a page of out nokias book, circa 1995-2000, just copy one of their buttons. any regulated devices will be using a mosfet, and nokia's buttons were awesome, and never rattled.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> mod makers could really take a page of out nokias book, circa 1995-2000, just copy one of their buttons. any regulated devices will be using a mosfet, and nokia's buttons were awesome, and never rattled.



If Nokia made Mods...I'd be so all over that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

VapeSnow said:


> Flavor and Vapor is Great.
> 
> Red hana i have Old Gold from Reserve loaded
> 
> Ipv2s i have Arizla bum thai loaded
> 
> And my sigelei i have 28 days vape dreamer loaded.
> 
> With this tank im having my best Vaping experience ever.


So close to buying a Lemo in the name of flavour - would be a first RTA for me! 
And on a side note.. Old Gold is probably my favourite tobacco blend so far and the closest thing I've had to an ADV. Hugely underrated imo and far more than a typical RY4 like the write-up suggests. Today I heard via the grapevine that this juice may not be brought back in (to CT) because apparently its not a popular seller compared with some other SR juices. We need to stop this from happening @VapeSnow! Anyone whose ever tried mine has loved it - why don't more people buy this fantastic flavour? Sorry - don't mean to hijack, just got excited to see someone else vaping this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

those old cellphone buttons were crazy reliable too, over 100000 presses, in some cases.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> If Nokia made Mods...I'd be so all over that



Nokia 18650 or Nokia 150

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Nokia 18650 or Nokia 150



I'd go for Nokia 18650...as long as it has magnets for battery door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

nokia 16-500w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I'd go for Nokia 18650...as long as it has magnets for battery door



Yeah that is maybe the one thing on the IPV v2 that ticks me off to no end. I have actually now relegated one of my efest's to the IPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

KB_314 said:


> So close to buying a Lemo in the name of flavour - would be a first RTA for me!
> And on a side note.. Old Gold is probably my favourite tobacco blend so far and the closest thing I've had to an ADV. Hugely underrated imo and far more than a typical RY4 like the write-up suggests. Today I heard via the grapevine that this juice may not be brought back in (to CT) because apparently its not a popular seller compared with some other SR juices. We need to stop this from happening @VapeSnow! Anyone whose ever tried mine has loved it - why don't more people buy this fantastic flavour? Sorry - don't mean to hijack, just got excited to see someone else vaping this.


This is Bad Bad news. Old gold is in my top 5, we have to let @VapeMob know we will not stand for this!!! Lol. I hope we can convince them otherwise. 

Anybody on this forum using this juice should stand together and let them know there are a lot of vapers using this juice.


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nokia 16-500w



Greedy 

500W...that's a small bar heater

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> If Nokia made Mods...I'd be so all over that


If Nokia made mods- it would have a big touch screen with windows operating software running the beast. 

Can just think of all the vaping apps. All this will still happen. We still in the beginning of the vaping revolution.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

you never know, you could use it as a backup defibrillator or to jumpstart a small car or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> If Nokia made mods- it would have a big touch screen with windows operating software running the beast.
> 
> Can just think of all the vaping apps. All this will still happen. We still in the beginning of the vaping revolution.



@kimbo posted a touchscreen mod a while back...it's starting


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> you never know, you could use it as a backup defibrillator or to jumpstart a small car or something



It could double as a UPS for my PC when Eskom starts it's crap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> @kimbo posted a touchscreen mod a while back...it's starting


I cant wait. Im so glad im part of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> I cant wait. Im so glad im part of it.



Totally, and I'm glad I got into it before it got too advanced. I like to start from the bottom and work my way up


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> Totally, and I'm glad I got into it before it got too advanced. I like to start from the bottom and work my way up


Definitely agreeing with you. We will always know the ins and outs of how it works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> Definitely agreeing with you. We will always know the ins and outs of how it works.



And someday we can start sentences with "I remember back in the good old days..."


----------



## VapeSnow

free3dom said:


> And someday we can start sentences with "I remember back in the good old days..."


So true. You wont believe how quickly that time is going to come. You not going to believe it.


----------



## free3dom

VapeSnow said:


> So true. You wont believe how quickly that time is going to come. You not going to believe it.



I want to believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

VapeSnow said:


> If Nokia made mods- it would have a big touch screen with windows operating software running the beast.
> 
> Can just think of all the vaping apps. All this will still happen. We still in the beginning of the vaping revolution.



If its running Windows we need one very important thing... a reset button.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

rooting your mod, would suck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> rooting your mod, would suck


Haha jailbreak. Unlock more power.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

What i think would be cool, specially for people with desk jobs. is a 100W mains power mod, so literally you plug it into the wall, and you can vape as long as you please, without worrying about batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

super sub-ohming and such would be so much safer that way. no batteries to vent.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

hell, it could become the new SOP for cloud comps, to use wired mods


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> What i think would be cool, specially for people with desk jobs. is a 100W mains power mod, so literally you plug it into the wall, and you can vape as long as you please, without worrying about batteries.


I like that idea. If something goes wrong a fuse will blow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Exactly.


----------



## VapeSnow

Arthster said:


> View attachment 18431


Haha did you just photoshop that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

VapeSnow said:


> Haha did you just photoshop that?



Nope MS Paint

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Arthster said:


> View attachment 18431


Hahaha thats the future. Hahahah


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I guess the limitation, would be what kinda amperage you can pull out of a power socket. Up here its 13A. Though.... For a cloud comp, you could hit a full 3 phase kinda deal

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

its going to be a ***** to talk on the phone and vape same time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

hot juice squirted in the ear, would not be cool... literally

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Arthster said:


> its going to be a ***** to talk on the phone and vape same time...


You telling me.


----------



## Arthster

380V 80 Amp... 

Coil will look like a street light...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> hot juice squirted in the ear, would not be cool... literally


Or cotton catching fire while you vaping. NOT COOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

though, i'll admit to being a ignorant of whats possible with capacitors and steppers and such. Might be possible to get a wired mod that can do, say 3-13V with an amp limit of 25A from a regular power socket...


----------



## VapeSnow

Arthster said:


> 380V 80 Amp...
> 
> Coil will look like a street light...


Led light. It will blind you for a couple of seconds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, tell me about it, i use dual 30W led flood lights for my videos, and you can practically catch a sun tan from them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol, tell me about it, i use dual 30W led flood lights for my videos, and you can practically catch a sun tan from them


Aren't you maybe using tanning lights?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

touche

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Guys...I think we've gone full on Pirate on this thread 

So I've created a place for these shenanigans to continue 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-chatroom.7745/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waheed

I can now saw that I too love the Lemo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

There is a new tank its called the YOUDE Goblin which kills the lemo dead lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Mention of the Goblin even killed this thread, lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Mention of the Goblin even killed this thread, lol


How is the flavor in the Goblin


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

No idea @VapeSnow, I don't have one. @RIEFY can better advise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

@VapeSnow i have a lemo RTA and i like the double twisted 26g and the triple twisted 26g i thought these where flavour killers till i tried the 26 Gauge 8 wraps but spaced out and the flavour was even better i don't want to ever change the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

VapeSnow said:


> How is the flavor in the Goblin


goblin flavor is off the charts


----------



## Ollie

Now I can officially say I'm part of the Lemo clan! These things are sick... 





Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome to Lemoland @Oliver Barry 
Please enjoy your flavour and clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> Welcome to Lemoland @Oliver Barry
> Please enjoy your flavour and clouds



Thanks @free3dom 

I am loving these things, No leaks, No fuss, Just pure lovleyness!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> 
> I am loving these things, No leaks, No fuss, Just pure lovleyness!



You nailed it...for me the greatest part of the Lemo is that it is so easy going. Never any problems, just good flavour and clouds. It may not rival some of the newer devices in some areas, but it still just works fantastic with no issues 

I foresee many good vapes for you in the future

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> I foresee many good vapes for you in the future



Im already having many good vapes! must be careful i dont Silver...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rafique

I do I do I do ooooooooooooo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ollie

Rafique said:


> I do I do I do ooooooooooooo



Love that drip tip bro! Matches the Juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Thanks man, yeah I like the glass over the metal


----------



## Rafique

This baby goes with me everywhere, you know you a serious vapour when you rather protect your mod from falling over your Iphone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Rafique said:


> This baby goes with me everywhere, you know you a serious vapour when you rather protect your mod from falling over your Iphone.



My iPhone has a crazy hardcore bush cover... ive thrown it before and it survived! wish i could have one for my vape!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The Lemo Rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> The Lemo Rocks!
> 
> View attachment 20297



It also does Jazz, Blues, Hip-Hop, Trance, R&B, Pop, Alternative, Gothic, Industrial....well, you get the idea

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> It also does Jazz, Blues, Hip-Hop, Trance, R&B, Pop, Alternative, Gothic, Industrial....well, you get the idea


If it decides to impress me with Jazz, Blues, Hip-Hop, Trance, R&B or Pop it will be replaced by a Goblin. It has already tried Funk, we talked it out and we understand each other now. Turns out it does not like double twisted 28g builds, kept giving me random resistance figures. So I won't ask it to do that again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> If it decides to impress me with Jazz, Blues, Hip-Hop, Trance, R&B or Pop it will be replaced by a Goblin. It has already tried Funk, we talked it out and we understand each other now. Turns out it does not like double twisted 28g builds, kept giving me random resistance figures. So I won't ask it to do that again.



Did you have them through the holes or under the screws. I've had "The Funk" with multiple wires through the holes, but they worked fine when I did them under the screws. I might have just struck a wrong chord and not tightened the screws properly 

I did manage to do a para coil build and those wires went through the holes and everything worked just fine, so I'm sure the twisted can be done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Did you have them through the holes or under the screws. I've had "The Funk" with multiple wires through the holes, but they worked fine when I did them under the screws. I might have just struck a wrong chord and not tightened the screws properly
> 
> I did manage to do a para coil build and those wires went through the holes and everything worked just fine, so I'm sure the twisted can be done


I had the wires under the screws, they were tight. Tried taking the coil out, pulling and wiggling wouldn't budge it, had to unscrew it. It has me boggled, that thing was snug. When it worked it was like that Miley Cirus chick on a Red Bull high! When it wasn't in the mood it took me back to my cig-a-like days. Need to practice going through the holes, those screws eat right through wire like bloodthirsty piranhas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I had the wires under the screws, they were tight. Tried taking the coil out, pulling and wiggling wouldn't budge it, had to unscrew it. It has me boggled, that thing was snug. When it worked it was like that Miley Cirus chick on a Red Bull high! When it wasn't in the mood it took me back to my cig-a-like days. Need to practice going through the holes, those screws eat right through wire like bloodthirsty piranhas.



I've over tightened a couple of times too....cuts right through the wire like it isn't even there - and then it no longer is 
Just like the kayfun, it's not too keen on the more esoteric coil builds - possible, but kinda tricky 
It definitely has a strong preference for single micro coils - good thing it performs pretty well with those

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> I've over tightened a couple of times too....cuts right through the wire like it isn't even there - and then it no longer is
> Just like the kayfun, it's not too keen on the more esoteric coil builds - possible, but kinda tricky
> It definitely has a strong preference for single micro coils - good thing it performs pretty well with those


I've got a bog standard 8 wrap 28g 2mm coil in there now, working great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

Seriously enjoying my Lemo tank as a every day RTA just buildt in a new coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

CloudSurfer said:


> View attachment 20776
> View attachment 20777
> Seriously enjoying my Lemo tank as a every day RTA just buildt in a new coil



Very nice!
I did a double-barrel myself on the Lemo last night (well, night before last, by now - working international hours can get weird...). MAGIC!

You might consider on your next go-through to put those coils closer together.
While they CAN touch each other, just a hair between them really makes it awesome.


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> The Lemo Rocks!
> 
> View attachment 20297



super pic @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Yeah quite a mission to fit the coils on the set up plan on redoing it tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

